# Use of the Double Variation Form?



## ScottManson (Oct 25, 2018)

I am particularly interested in the use of the above form in symphonies of the late Classical and Romantic periods. Are there any examples for me to study?


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

Haydn wrote a lot of works in double variation form. Check out the second movement of Symphony 103 for a good example of it. Beethoven also wrote a few pieces, even though he treated the form in another way than Haydn. A good example is the third movement of the ninth. After Beethoven this form was used very rarely, and the only piece I can think of is the first movement of Mahler's ninth.


----------

